# whats wrong w/ my seedlings?



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 20, 2006)

The seedlings are 25 days old. I think my ph tester was a bit off and now they're not looking so hot. But the only reason I dont think it might not be the ph is because my plants in flowering look fine and we used the same ph tester. But also my clones, which are about 5 weeks old look like shit too. Weird.

STATS

1. Hydro
2. hand watered in coco
3. canna coco nutrient plan, week 1
4. Florous, t5
5. 5.8 ph in water
6. veg phase
7. 68% humidity, about 78-80 degrees
8. plenty of ventilation (1 oscillating fan, vortex fan sucking air out, a passive hole to let air out 
9. 18 hrs of light


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 21, 2006)

are lights too close?...could be nute prob...give them a good flush and run em on water for a week


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 22, 2006)

ill try that, thanks bongwongdong


----------



## monkey (Aug 22, 2006)

i see your growing in coca..imo you have ph issues...you ph is way to low..coca hydro is ran at 6.0..flush with plain 6.0ph water and go from there..
"if in doubt,flush it out"


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 22, 2006)

a pro botonist told me ph 6 is exactly what ya want for dirt....ive done that, and is very nice....


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for the replies, i bumped up my ph to 6.2, we'll see what that does,


----------



## astra007 (Aug 23, 2006)

ph pens and ppm meters have to be calibrated and you need the calibration solution.  then 6.0 to 6.3 fer veg and seedlings   5.8 max for flower.  humidity is high - get it down to 50%  soil mix?  - how can you be hydro and hand watered?


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 25, 2006)

My ph pen is calibrated, ph is at 6.2, trying to get the humidity down, with better circulation. the seedlings are doing alot better after the flush. I guess its not hydro, but its not soil, its canna. and the only reason im handwatering is because I sold my jetstream because its cheaper to handwater.


----------

